# Adorable 320-Stars Headband Knitting Pattern



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I am taking a break from knitting a big project to this little star headband showing here.
The pattern is pretty simple once you get a hang of making the star. Here is the pattern and video tutorial I'd like to share with knitters today.

*320-Stars Headband For Girls and Gals*

*Materials:*

1. 1 ball of dk weight in light color of your choice (color A).

2. 1 ball of dk weight yarn in darker color of your choice (color B).

3. A pair of knitting needles US size # 6 (4mm).

4. Tapestry needle to sew ends together.

*Direction:*

Special Abbreviation:

*Make Star* = P3tog leaving sts on needle, yrn (yarn round needle once), then purl the same 3 sts together again.

With Color A, CO 23 sts. Follow pattern below;

1st row (right side): Knit.

2nd row: K2, *Make star, p1; repeat from * to last 2 sts, k2.

3rd row: Change to color B and Knit to the end.

4th row: K2, p2, *Make star, p1; repeat from * to last 4 sts, p2, k2.

Repeat these 4 rows until the band is about an inch less than your desired length, then bind off and seam ends together.

Here is a link for the video tutorial on how to make 2-colors star stitch.






For more information regarding this pattern, you can also visit;
http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/320-stars-headband.html

Thank you admin for letting me post this pattern tutorial.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you so much, that's really nice headband!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thankyou so much....out of action temporarily but this will be the first of many headbands knitted for grandsons` School Spring Fair...can`t wait to begin.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Well....Thank You so much for sharing with us!! I appreciate you.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you kindly. I'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

You did not post the number of stitches to cast on. Please post that here. Thank you.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing can't wait to make this for my grand daughter.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful pattern- thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern for your nice headband.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. Your video was excellent; I think I could knit this after watching it. Nicely done at a good pace!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute and thanks for the pattern and links.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Just how nice is that? Both the headband and the sharing of the pattern! I just have to find some yarn of some kind to make this for someone. Thank you so very much and Happy Needling. jberg

for Rusty's mom: I counted 23 cast on stitches and I think she gave that number in the video. Hope this helps.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It's very cute and the model is even cuter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for sharing.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Right under the "Make star", it says with color A cast on 23 sts.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the very pretty pattern.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks very much for such a cute pattern... and the tutorial links are very much appreciated!

Nice job with the pattern directions and information and picture, too. So nice of you to take your time to do this for us.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. My granddaughters will love it!


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Just how nice is that? Both the headband and the sharing of the pattern! I just have to find some yarn of some kind to make this for someone. Thank you so very much and Happy Needling. jberg
> 
> for Rusty's mom: I counted 23 cast on stitches and I think she gave that number in the video. Hope this helps.


I count


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Just how nice is that? Both the headband and the sharing of the pattern! I just have to find some yarn of some kind to make this for someone. Thank you so very much and Happy Needling. jberg
> 
> for Rusty's mom: I counted 23 cast on stitches and I think she gave that number in the video. Hope this helps.


I counted 23 stitches also and grateful for the pattern...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much. Lovely pattern and great tutorial. I checked out your blog spot too. I've been wanting to make a band and this is it.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, that looks like an interesting project - expecially for left over yarns.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> You did not post the number of stitches to cast on. Please post that here. Thank you.


Hi Rusty's mom,

The cast on is 23 sts. It is there right below the "Make Star".

Thank you for all of your positive feedback knitters.


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you for the head band pattern. Always nice to have a quick pattern to knit.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Rusty's Mom said:


> You did not post the number of stitches to cast on. Please post that here. Thank you.


The pattern may have been edited after you asked, but it is there now, 23 stitches.
"With Color A, CO 23 sts. Follow pattern below;"


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you, lovely headband, I am sure my GD will love one. I think it may work for me also, on those cold snow shoveling days.....I can't stand wearing a hat for that...too warm.


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Knitting Forever--
Thank you for posting this tutorial for an adorable headband for girls of all ages! It will be fun to knit up!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you - it is on my 'to-do' list!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the cute headband pattern! &#9924;&#65039;


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for a lovely pattern, much appreciated


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice headband. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

The number of stitches to cast on wasn't there when I posted earlier.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely pattern. Beautifully made.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I bought a cuffed slipper kit from MaryMaxium a couple years ago and it has the star stitch on the cuff. It was pretty easy stitch to do. Mary Maxium still sells the kits. I am making another pair now.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This such a cute pattern! Like you, I've been making earwarmers/headbands a lot lately. Thanks for sharing this adorable pattern!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello out there! Did anyone else try this pattern and get it to work? I have frogged it more times than I want to admit and it's just a headband!! My rows keep ending up with the wrong stitch count! Anybody else think it should be 24 sts cast on or am I just really tired tonight and should give this a rest? Help. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Hello out there! Did anyone else try this pattern and get it to work? I have frogged it more times than I want to admit and it's just a headband!! My rows keep ending up with the wrong stitch count! Anybody else think it should be 24 sts cast on or am I just really tired tonight and should give this a rest? Help. Thanks much and Happy Needling. jberg


Thank you, jberg.
my mistake, I am going to post it here to so other can see it.
The cast on is 23 sts. But the way I wrote the pattern wasn't fit right.
So, I'm going to rewrite it here;

1st row (right side): Knit.

2nd row: K2, *Make star, p1; repeat from * to last 5 sts, make star, k2.

3rd row: Change to color B and Knit to the end.

4th row: K2, p2, *Make star, p1; repeat from * to last 7 sts, make star, p2, k2.

Repeat these 4 rows until the band is about an inch less than your desired length, then bind off all sts. Cut yarn leaving about 15 inches tail for sewing ends. Use tapestry needle and the yarn tail to sew ends together.

------------

My apology.
Knittingforever


----------



## knitzandknotz (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing-- need to get this on my needles!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for fixing this pattern. I need it for a great-niece's BD soon and I was really frustrated with frogging such a simple thing so much. I'm sure this one will work out. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Working on the updated pattern now. It's turning out lovely. Thanks again. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Just finished this one and sent it off to great-niece for her BD today. With this weather I'm sure she can use it. Thanks for the corrected version of the pattern. Turned out nice even though I had trouble with dropping a stitch every so often. Got to counting stitches on each row and paying more attention. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

jberg said:


> Just finished this one and sent it off to great-niece for her BD today. With this weather I'm sure she can use it. Thanks for the corrected version of the pattern. Turned out nice even though I had trouble with dropping a stitch every so often. Got to counting stitches on each row and paying more attention. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg


It turns out really nice! Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

So Cute! Thanks for sharin!!!


----------

